# getting first GTO tomorrow



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm getting a real 242 '67 GTO and a '67 LeMans for parts tomorrow. I want to get it running and safe first thing. I really don't care about the body or interior yet. Is there anything I should look at that are normal problems on these cars. It's been sitting in a barn for who knows how long. I did notice on both cars the hood hinges are bent in the same spot. Anyone have some for sale or a good place to get some? I'm new to old cars so any info will help. My DD is an 88 Toyota 4Runner with a solid axle swap and on 35's so this is quite a jump for me.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Congrats.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, congrats on your purchases.
I bought new hood hinges for my `65 on e-bay.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Face said:


> I'm getting a real 242 '67 GTO and a '67 LeMans for parts tomorrow. I want to get it running and safe first thing. I really don't care about the body or interior yet. Is there anything I should look at that are normal problems on these cars. It's been sitting in a barn for who knows how long. I did notice on both cars the hood hinges are bent in the same spot. Anyone have some for sale or a good place to get some? I'm new to old cars so any info will help. My DD is an 88 Toyota 4Runner with a solid axle swap and on 35's so this is quite a jump for me.


I have a Medium Blue Metallic 88' 4Runner I ordered new in 88. Still have it, just under 100K miles. I cannot bring myself to get rid of it. Still runs like new.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on the cars. I seem to remember seeing a package deal like that in my search. Where did you find them ?? 
As for being safe, the brakes and tires are going to need replacing. By brakes, I mean all the rubber hoses, most likely the master cylinder and wheel cylinders too as they accumulate moisture in the fluid over time and rust pit the inside and the seals leak. If the steel lines are very rusty, they should be replaced too as they can rupture under pressure and fail to stop the car. Once you know you can stop it and the tires won't blow out from dry rot, THEN get it running...........

I'm in the same boat. The car in my avatar has been sitting for 15+ years........


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

welcome! there is a decent amount of knowledge on this board, plus everybody is pretty damn cool. I foget were i got my new hinges. maybe OPG?

Original Parts Group


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys.
I got it in Farmville,VA. The dude has been collecting cars for a long time and has over 700. The barn mine was in had exactly 39 cars and 1 tractor all neatly in rows. Mostly Mopar: GTXs, Chargers, Superbees, and then the field behind it had acres of cars on blocks (thats where the LeMans was). Not to mention two other barns. It was heaven for me. I'll be going back just to look around. The tags expired in 87 and it has a "new" title from 95. Guessing it's been sitting since then.
Well, here are some pictures in it's new resting place.



























How do you fix this? Are there patches or just use fiberglass?


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking towards the trunk.









Its a real one!









Bucket seats from the LeMans


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I was planning on just doing brakes, fuel lines and then new used tires to get it driveable but, it's going to need a LOT more than that. Might have to do frame off.
Has anyone here done powdercoating as a primer? Some one did it on an FJ-40 Landcruiser on another forum and it came out real nice. He said it filled in some flaws.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Have the body bead blasted to start. Def needs a frame off. Good luck on that build, that's a lot of work, and money.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The area around the rear window will need some serious patch work back there. Metal is the only way to go. You don't want to fill that area in with newspaper and body filler like they did when they did mine years ago. 
I must have ground out at least a gallon of filler from that area on mine!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Face, Almost everything you will need is available from various resto Parts houses, or used on e-bay......TAKE YOUR TIME and find what you need!!!! There are plenty of good sources here for parts, tech help, and moral support. Welcome. Eric:cheers


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Is there a cheap disc brake conversion? I'm used to pulling parts at the junkyard for my 4Runner. It's got Chevy 2500 rear leaf springs, 83 solid front axle, Infinti leather power seats and a V6 Camry AFM. Do ya'll do stuff like that to the GTO's or is that just blasphemy around here. I just like going the route that works, but is less expensive.
The LeMans has a power booster for the brakes. Will that fit the GTO? Same with the steering gearbox and power steering pump. Going from a 327 to a 400 block.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I cleaned out the interior. Found one headlight surround both rear coil springs a starter and a driveshaft.



































In the center of this picture there is a schrader valve. What in the world? It doesn't go to anything. I didn't think they had adjustable shocks back then. What else could it have been for?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Face said:


> In the center of this picture there is a schrader valve. What in the world? It doesn't go to anything. I didn't think they had adjustable shocks back then. What else could it have been for?


It was for air shocks, is the guy selling the other cars?


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

A lot of them are still for sale. Here is a photo album he just now sent me. Some are his personal already restored cars he wont sell and some are for sale.

Secret Location pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots

This is just amazing! Gotta be millions of dollars worth.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Around picture 216 there is a 70 Charger Convertible. He said it was originally purple and some one painted it hemi orange. But they only made around 700 in purple for that year.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Face said:


> A lot of them are still for sale. Here is a photo album he just now sent me. Some are his personal already restored cars he wont sell and some are for sale.
> 
> Secret Location pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots
> 
> This is just amazing! Gotta be millions of dollars worth.


OMG, what a collection! It would be worth a 500 mile trip from GA just to tour his property. School buses full of muscle car parts!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> OMG, what a collection! It would be worth a 500 mile trip from GA just to tour his property. School buses full of muscle car parts!


:agree
There's about a dozen cars I wouldn't mind there!!
That's one lucky guy!! :cheers


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Holy Crapola Batman! That is a lot of cars for one person to have...It stacks up better than a couple of old-car dealerships Ive been to!


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

They do a showing once in a while. Sort of like an auction. That's funny. I went right by the buses and didn't know they were full of parts until I saw these pictures. He said he starts about 4 cars a year and finishes one a year. When he starts one project he buys all the panels and everything right off the bat and labels and stores the stuff. There's a bunch of 440 cars there. I might get one of them next. There is also a 70 Hemi Cuda convertible that ain't in the pictures for 7,000. It's pretty rough though.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What state are these cars in??


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Face said:


> They do a showing once in a while. Sort of like an auction. That's funny. I went right by the buses and didn't know they were full of parts until I saw these pictures. He said he starts about 4 cars a year and finishes one a year. When he starts one project he buys all the panels and everything right off the bat and labels and stores the stuff. There's a bunch of 440 cars there. I might get one of them next. There is also a 70 Hemi Cuda convertible that ain't in the pictures for 7,000. It's pretty rough though.


7,000 for a hemi cuda convertible? That's a steal even if the original motor isn't there. If the hemi is there, the motor is worth more than that.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you mean state like Virginia or state of repair like ranging from wrecked rust bucket to pretty nice and complete?

The Cuda looks like it hit a telephone pole in the early 80's and has been sitting outside with the top down ever since. It would still be fun to work on.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I got some more work done. Got the axle off the LeMans under it so at least it rolls. Also took off the dash pad (will need a new one), door panels, glovebox, and heater core. The seats in the LeMans are junk. They look like they could just be re-upholstered at first glance but they are too far gone to touch without gloves on.
How do you get the headlight, wiper, and ignition switches off the dash? It looks like you need a SST to get in there and unscrew it. I tried pliers without any luck.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's the dash.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Face said:


> Is there a cheap disc brake conversion? I'm used to pulling parts at the junkyard for my 4Runner. It's got Chevy 2500 rear leaf springs, 83 solid front axle, Infinti leather power seats and a V6 Camry AFM. Do ya'll do stuff like that to the GTO's or is that just blasphemy around here. I just like going the route that works, but is less expensive.
> The LeMans has a power booster for the brakes. Will that fit the GTO? Same with the steering gearbox and power steering pump. Going from a 327 to a 400 block.


Blasphemy is in the eye of the beholder. That car is so far gone, just bringing it back is a huge accomplishment. Do what you can afford, no reason to prolong the project due to funding. I prefer to buy chopped up cars to start with, then the purists can't cuss me for tearing it up. I'm a hotrodder, not a restorer, if it don't go, chrome it... I have seen old goats with new GTO seats, that's a nice upgrade if you can find some.
Good luck on your build!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Face said:


> Is there a cheap disc brake conversion? I'm used to pulling parts at the junkyard for my 4Runner. It's got Chevy 2500 rear leaf springs, 83 solid front axle, Infinti leather power seats and a V6 Camry AFM. Do ya'll do stuff like that to the GTO's or is that just blasphemy around here. I just like going the route that works, but is less expensive.
> The LeMans has a power booster for the brakes. Will that fit the GTO? Same with the steering gearbox and power steering pump. Going from a 327 to a 400 block.


I've done tons of engines where they don't belong, chevy SB`s in Toyota celica, B2000s, S10s, etc. It's fun and cheap, but alot of work!!

The booster and P/S pump, did mean they are coming off a 326?? A 327 is a chevy engine. A 326 is the Pontiac engine. If you meant a Pontiac 326 to a Pontiac 400, then yes, everything will bolt right on.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

topfuel67 said:


> 7,000 for a hemi cuda convertible? That's a steal even if the original motor isn't there. If the hemi is there, the motor is worth more than that.


Down the street from me a guy has 2 1967-1969 Barracuda verts. Both yellow. They have been sitting in his driveway for a good 5 years just rusting away the tops are now peeling back. Every time I go past I just shake my head. This past spring an orange 1970 Cuda was added to the grave yard. It's been sitting in the same spot now 10 months. The metal patch on the right side rear 1/4 panel behind the wheel looked new when the car was parked there, its now a beautiful shade of rust as this car now matches the others sitting there. Makes me sick to see them sitting there in despair.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I know of several car "collectors" that are merely HOARDERS. They buy cars they can not store or care for, and let them rot away. It's a shame, but it's pretty common. I'm into neat old stuff in general, and it's amazing what a little neglect over time will do. The dash bezels unscrew that hold the switches in: I've used a spanner or needlenose pliers. He headlamp knob ha a clip that must be depressed to get the knob off. I recommend changing over to '66 knobs. They're all metal (instead of plastic): They look the same, but are way better in quality. They were replaced with plastic for '67 along with the window cranks, rear view mirror, etc., for "safety". I changed all that stuff on my '67 with '66 stuff after I got tired of knobs falling off all the time. Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes they are coming off a 326. I'll probably just use the power steering pump but get a new booster with a front disc brake kit. 

Thanks, I was wondering why the wiper knob came off so easy but the headlight knob didn't.

I just got my engine lift back so the engine will get pulled soon.

That would be awesome to have some new GTO seats. My buddy bought a 6.0 when we got back form our first deployment, and it was sweet!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I picked up Hotchkis front springs out of a 66 Chevelle for my 70 Lemans, same P/N for both application. So, I assume all A body parts should interchange to your car for brakes, suspension and the like. You can get your brake and suspension parts off of Chevelles, Skylarks, Cutlass or Lemans. They should be a direct bolt in. Also, some full size or Camaro parts may fit. I also put a 66 Chevelle rear end in my car as it is 5/8" narrower than the Lemans and allowed my 275 15s to fit without fender rub, just needed an adapter U-joint. The real difference between cars is the BOP-buick Olds Pontiac bellhousing on the trans compared to the chevy only bolt pattern.
All Pontiac blocks 326-455 are physically identical and all external parts will interchange, there is no small/big block for Pontiac. Except for the 301 which is junk anyway.


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

wow that 67 gto is going to need a lot of welding and rust treatment when i got my tempest custom it mostly had only surface rust except for the area by the rear window which i heard is common


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

It looks better in person. Just the floor boards, trunk floor, rear window frame and rockers have rusted through. Everything else is just surface rust. The passenger front fender needs a lower patch. All the glass, trunk lid, hood, doors, and the frame is almost perfect. The rear bumper doesn't have one dent but needs to be rechromed. Most of the chrome trim is there also.

How do you get the drip rail (or raingutter?) chrome off? Is it crimped on?
Has anybody just cut the whole rail off to make it look smoother/cleaner?


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

ya my car did not come with the fenders


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Face said:


> How do you get the drip rail (or raingutter?) chrome off? Is it crimped on?
> Has anybody just cut the whole rail off to make it look smoother/cleaner?


The drip rail trim comes off by carefully twisting the molding up and off the rail. It just like pushes on, and it's easy to distroy, so be careful. You can find new ones on e-bay. I don't think you want to remove the drip rail as it holds the roof panel on.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, I don't want the roof coming off! I have four sets that are all in good shape. I'll practice taking them off on the LeMans first.
What is the junk in the gutters? Is that just buildup or do they put some sort of sealant in there from the factory?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes, it's a sealant from the factory. If you dig it all out you'll need to replace it or it could leak water to the inside of the car.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Face said:


> What is the junk in the gutters?


The sealer is typically dried and cracked and has allowed water to get under it and into the seams underneath. It all has to come out and inspect for rust there too. 
Safety glasses, a small screwdriver or chisel and a light hammer usually gets it out pretty easy.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow it is pretty delicate! Now I only have three drip rail trims left to get right.
What kind of sealant should be used to redo it?
There is only one rust hole in the firewall. The middle bottom one for the heater.









Is this safe?
Pass. A-Arm. Notice all the spacers.









Driverside: only one spacer


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A seam sealer is what you want for the drip rail area. Check with a body supply store for the right product. Those spacers on the a-arms are to help allign the front end. If you take the arms off be sure to tape up those spacers and mark them so you can put them back in the same places when you reassemble.

Those rust holes in the firewall can be patched right up with some sheet metal.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

After reading this thread I have to believe you are an optimist or just very enthusiastic. I wish you luck on your car and look forward to seeing it when you are done.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

It really ain't that bad in person. I have seen people start with a lot worse. When it's done I will know it inside and out and it will be a brand new car. I just don't see the fun in buying a car that's already built.

I got my hood hinges in and I ordered some more parts last night. I'm getting the engine block back soon and a transmission rebuild kit. Then it's going to be all body work for a while.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, the dash is as bad as the pictures look. Maybe worse.


----------

